# Übersicht Der Berufe



## Helix (20. Mai 2008)

Vorwort :

Das sogennante Craftingsystem in AoC ist ein bisschen als in anderen MMOs.
Man bringt seinen Berufskill ( Beruffährtigkeit ) nicht hoch in dem man Sachen craftet ( herstellt ) sondern in dem man bei seinem Lehrer Quests abschliesst.
Nach fast jedem Quest bekommt man neue Rezepte die man ohne Kosten lernen kann.
Und man nimmt wieder eine Quest an.
Die Highend Gegenstände wie Rüstungen,Waffen oder Tränke können nur in einer Spielerstadt mit dem benötigten Gebäuden hergestellt oder gebraut werden.

Nun zur Übersicht : 

Die Sammelberufe :

Bergbau     ( Juwelen Beschaffung)
Holzhaken  ( Holz Beschaffung )
Steinhauen ( Stein Beschaffung)
Schürfen    ( Metall Beschaffung )
Weben       ( Stoff Beschaffung )
Ledern       ( Leber Beschafung )


Diese Berufe sind ab LVL 20 wählbar.
Die Berufe können von jedem erlernt werden.
Und man kann ALLE lernen.


Die Craftingsberufe ( Hauptberufe ) :

Waffenschmied
Rüstungsschmied
Alchemist
Architekt
Juwelenschneider

Diese Berufe sind ab LVL 40 wählbar.
Und es können momentan ZWEI solcher Beruf erlernt werden.
Der Zweite Beruf erlernt man durch ein gewisses Endgeld an den NPC.


Rohstoffgebiete : 

Eiglophianisches Gebirge  MAP
Feld der Toten 	MAP
Lacheish-Ebene 	MAP
Poitain 	MAP
Provinz Khopshef 	MAP
Rotlotusmarschen 	MAP
Wilde Lande von Zelata   MAP

Die Maps zeigen die Rohstoffpunkte die für jeden zugänlich sind .
Für die Gilden die Rohstoffe benötigen, empfehle ich eine sogennante Rohstoff Instanz.
Dafür benötigt man zwar eine Gruppe da die Mobs kräftig reinhauen aber man kann in Ruhe abbauen.
Plus bekommt man in den sogennanten Rohstoffebenen ( Lacheish-Edene, Poitain und Rotlotusmarschen ) für diese Instanzen noch Quests.

Eine gute Alternative ist auch : BLASC ( AoC Berufkarten) 

Der BLASC Client impotiert die Rohstoffvorkommen in eure AoC Map und so könnt ihr sehen wo welche Rohstoffe vorkommen.
Gutes Stück Arbeit ! Danke an die Entwickler on BLASC ! Ihr seid die Bessten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (20. Mai 2008)

Gute Zusammenfassung :-)


----------



## Helix (20. Mai 2008)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Gute Zusammenfassung :-)



Ist noch sehr Lückenhaft aber danke.


----------



## Thunderwolf (20. Mai 2008)

Lückenhaft finde ich das nicht war genau das was ich gesucht hab an Infos für die berufe.Ich find ja cool das man alle Sammel berufe lernen kann und nicht nur einen oder nur Sammelberufe wie bei einem uns wohlbekanntem Game^^


----------



## Helix (20. Mai 2008)

Thunderwolf schrieb:


> Lückenhaft finde ich das nicht war genau das was ich gesucht hab an Infos für die berufe.Ich find ja cool das man alle Sammel berufe lernen kann und nicht nur einen oder nur Sammelberufe wie bei einem uns wohlbekanntem Game^^



Das finde ich persönlich sehr cool.
Natürlich muss man bisschen Zeit opfern damit man alles Meisterlich beherrscht aber hey wir spielen hier ja auch ein MMO oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe doch doch.
Ist halt noch nicht sehr viel über das Craftingsystem bekannt ^^ Aber ich werds überarbeiten sobald mehr bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (22. Mai 2008)

Was ich an AoC mag ist das der Waffenschmiedeberuf auch zu mir Waldläufer passt da man sich auch Fernwaffen herstellen kann.

Die Berufe sind Questbasiert d.h. das Ihr net 50 mal das selbe Schwert herstellen müsst umd euren Craftingskill zu steigern.

Wenn ihr von Tortage runter seid könnt ihr schon in die Rohstoffgebiete und euch die Quest für die Sammelberufe holen.

Die bestehen daraus erstmal 20 von jeder kleinen Resurce zu sammeln(20 Stück Eschenhols,etwas Sandstein,Silber,Leder,Baumwolle).

Die 2. Quest besteht daraus aus diesen Standartsachen etwas von hoher Qualität zu finden so sollt ihr für den Steinmetz aus normalen Sandstein 1 'Quarz' rausschlagen.Ist nen random Drop in den Vorkommen.

Ich hab vorkurzem auch über meine ersten Ehrfahrungen mit den Sammelberufen gebloggt.
Nicht sehr ausführlich aber das kommt noch.

Richtiges Handwerk kann man erst ab 40 lernen, ebenfals in den Rohstoffgebieten -> Poiain,Rotlotusmarschen,Lacheiz-Ebene.

Bin z.Z. 31 einiege meiner Gildenkollegn sind mitte 40 und haben schon die ersten Berufsehrfarungen gemacht.


----------



## Littlestar (25. Mai 2008)

Mh.. Alchemie als Hauptberuf.. wie kann man sich das vorstellen (bekomme erst nächste Woche das Spiel). Laut Nebenberufen, kann man ja keine Kräuter oder so sammeln.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (26. Mai 2008)

Du hast den Pelzjäger bei den Sammelberufen vergessen.


----------



## Drakonis (26. Mai 2008)

alchemie geht nur über drops bei gegnern, alles was du da herstellen kannst.

und man kann 2 Berufe erlernen, zumindest derzeit. ich habe alche und Rüstungschmied


----------



## Nocci (26. Mai 2008)

@ Helix: bei deiner Überischt hast du bei den Sammelberufen Leder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das man sie erst mit Level 20 starten kann, wäre vielleicht auch noch nice to know, auch wenn das hier schon in späteren Beiträgen steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ansonsten:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artesh (28. Mai 2008)

Wo kann man denn diese Sammelberufe lernen? bin nun 24ig und hab ausser "kill"-Quest und Verkäufer keine NPC's gefunden wo man das erlernen kann.


----------



## kikork (29. Mai 2008)

mich würde ja mal interessieren wo ich diese sammelberufe erlernen kann?
bin demo/stygier! vll kann mir einer da mal helfen?

mfg


----------



## Drakonis (29. Mai 2008)

in den pvp-resourcengebieten, wo man die gildenstädte bauen kann, in stygien wären das die rotlotusmarschen.


----------



## Koronora (31. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Die Berufe sind Questbasiert d.h. das Ihr net 50 mal das selbe Schwert herstellen müsst umd euren Craftingskill zu steigern.
> 
> 
> Die bestehen daraus erstmal 20 von jeder kleinen Resurce zu sammeln(20 Stück Eschenhols,etwas Sandstein,Silber,Leder,Baumwolle).
> ...



Hmm habe die 2. Quest zum Grossteil abgeschlossen. Bei Bergbau soll ich jetzt Kupfer besorgen soweit ok. Allerdings zwei der anderen (nächste Stufe wäre Granit und Elektro) erzählen mir ich brauche erst mehr Erfahrung. Holz schaff ich einfach nicht Spotts immer leer.

Frage: Erfahrung welcher Art ?  ist es das ich ein höheres Level (23 derzeit)  brauche oder muss ich einfach nur immer weiter abbauen.

Baumwolle derzeit wohl defekt nehme ich an.


----------



## Koronora (31. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Vorwort :
> 
> Die Sammelberufe :
> 
> ...



Gelernt werden ja !! aber da die meisten Berufe in späteren Bereich mehr Geschiklichkeit erfordrn geht es in der Regel nur bis zum Abschluss der 2. Quest danach ist ENDE, zumindest bei meinem Chars (Magiebegabt) da ich auf Geschiklichkeit nichts dazu bekomme, kann ich weder in Steinmetz noch Bergbau oder Schürfen weitermachen zu Weben kann ich nichts sagen da defekt. Leidiges Thema Holz komme ich nicht weiter schon 150 Stämme Esche aber das Teil für die 2. Quest bekomme ich irgendwie nicht.

Somit hat sich auch meine Frage zuvor erledigt, es fehlt mir einfach Geschicklichkeit.

*Zusatz *

Also ich habe jetzt Testweise einen Char mit viel Geschiklichkeit hochgezogen bei dem ist auch nach der 2. Quest überall ende also liegt es nicht an der Geschiklichkeit so meine Vermutung. Mein Magiechar ist jetzt 28 geht aber auch nicht weiter, kann es sein das man Level 30 sein muss ?

Level 30 mit Magier erreicht bekomme immer noch keine neue Quest sagt zu mir es würde Geschick fehlen soll erst noch Erfahrung sammeln. Kann wer eine Erklärung dazu geben?


----------



## Helix (1. Juni 2008)

Atktuallisiert.

Sammelberuf Ledern eingefügt.
Hauptberufe können 2 erlernt werden. 
Rohstoffgebiete hinzugefügt plus die Map zu den Gebieten.
Diverse Abänderungen des Postings.

Greez

Helix


----------



## Legelas (2. Juni 2008)

danek für die super zusammenfassung der berufe hier in diesem thread

aber welche sammelberufe brauch man für welchen hauptberuf später?


----------



## Koronora (2. Juni 2008)

Also euere Aussage das man Berufe erst mit Level 40 bekommt stimmt wohl nicht so ganz.

Ich bin Level 30 und habe gerade Juwelenbearbeitung gelernt hat mich ca. 7,5 Silber gekostet dies zu lernen.


----------



## Helix (2. Juni 2008)

Koronora schrieb:


> Also euere Aussage das man Berufe erst mit Level 40 bekommt stimmt wohl nicht so ganz.
> 
> Ich bin Level 30 und habe gerade Juwelenbearbeitung gelernt hat mich ca. 7,5 Silber gekostet dies zu lernen.



dann wird das sicherlich ein Bug sein.
Da im offizellen PAQ 40 steht.



> Sobald die benötigte Stufe erreicht wurde, um ein Handwerker zu werden (im Moment ist dies die Stufe 40 aber dies kann im Verlauf der Betatests noch ändern), wird man sich auf die Suche nach einem Lehrer machen müssen, der einen das Handwerk lehrt.




Link : KLICK MICH


----------



## Helix (2. Juni 2008)

Legelas schrieb:


> danek für die super zusammenfassung der berufe hier in diesem thread
> 
> aber welche sammelberufe brauch man für welchen hauptberuf später?



werde ich berücksichtigen.

Danke für die Idee.


----------



## Koronora (2. Juni 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> dann wird das sicherlich ein Bug sein.
> Da im offizellen PAQ 40 steht.
> 
> 
> ...



Nuja er hatte ein Ausrufezeichen als einziger dort und es ging erst nach dem Patch zuvor war ich auch dort da ging aber nichts.

Er sagte etwas in englisch von wegen lev 40 (nicht so genau gelesen) aber ich könnte gegen Bezahlung den Beruf erlernen.


*Zusatz*

Ok du scheinst Recht zu haben denn mein anderer Char (26) bekommt diese Quest auch angeboten,habe mir dann mal im AH Edelsteine besorgt ich kann alles was im Buch steht herstellen nur zählt es nicht für die Quest (3 Juwelen herstellen)


----------



## Arahtor (4. Juni 2008)

Danke für den groben überblick


----------



## Galadrel (9. Juni 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde ist ob man durch die Berufe besseres Equipment herstellen kann als durch Instanzendrops!


----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)

Hey,
Schon ziemlich Gut. Hab noch ne Idee was de Reinbringen kannst zu den Sammelberufen.
Und zwar nach welcher reinfolge Quest etc. du was abbauen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Snuff


----------



## -Sar- (11. Juni 2008)

hallo, wollte mal fragen für welche klasse welcher beruf am besten ist. oder ist das so ziehmlich egal? könnte man auch noch dazu schreiben.


----------



## Helix (13. Juni 2008)

-Sar- schrieb:


> hallo, wollte mal fragen für welche klasse welcher beruf am besten ist. oder ist das so ziehmlich egal? könnte man auch noch dazu schreiben.



Da jeder alles Sammeln kann ist es eigentlich egal.

Ausser du willst nur diese Rohstoffe abbauen die du für einen Beruf benötigst.

Dann siehst wieder einbischen anderst aus.


----------



## Helix (13. Juni 2008)

Snuff schrieb:


> Hey,
> Schon ziemlich Gut. Hab noch ne Idee was de Reinbringen kannst zu den Sammelberufen.
> Und zwar nach welcher reinfolge Quest etc. du was abbauen kannst
> 
> ...



Werde ich in Angriff nehmen. 

Danke für die Idee

greez


----------

